# Post Contest - GC Guitar Strap



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

No pictures required. Post contest for a GC Guitar strap. Contest ends at 8 pm EST on Wed April 6th

Good luck to all

** Post to this thread to enter the contest. At the end of the deadline a randome post will be selected and a winner chosen. Winner gets a GC Guitar Strap


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll be the first one!


----------



## epy33 (Mar 7, 2006)

I do need a new guitar strap for my new bass.......










<3 GC


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm confused...what's a post contest?


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Count me in please.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

epy33 said:


> I do need a new guitar strap for my new bass.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet bass!!!!

Count me in, I have a new guitar too. I'll post pics later, but it's a '57 Reissue Epi Les Paul Jr.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pick me! Pick me! I'm ever so worthy!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

I would love to rep gc


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Maybe this one will be random enough?


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Got my Ric on Saturday. A strap would definitely be in order.


----------



## scotcdnlass (Apr 4, 2011)

*GC Guitar Strap*










My Fender Sonoran needs a new strap please!!! And thank you in advance!!!!

Rock On!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

As many times as I want?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool! I'm in. Thanks GC.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have been a bad boy .. strap me


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm still confused....what's a post contest....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

blam said:


> I'm still confused....what's a post contest....


Well...you have just entered twice (by asking this question) to win a GC guitar strap in a draw. 
One of the posts in this thread will be drawn randomly on Wed April 6th 

I hope this can be counted as my entry.

Many thanks to Guitars Canada for this post contest

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ahh thanks! i could use a stap.


----------



## epy33 (Mar 7, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Sweet bass!!!!
> 
> Count me in, I have a new guitar too. I'll post pics later, but it's a '57 Reissue Epi Les Paul Jr.


Hey, Thanks! I just picked it up last week. Fortunate eBay buy. Plays and sounds 100x better than my old (sold) MIM p bass.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Count me in! I always need straps! Back when I was in school, they used to give me the strap... but that wasn't as much fun as I recall.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Just took delivery of an Agile last week. Now needs a strap. Thanks GC and good luck to all.

Regards,


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm in. Thank you GC!


----------



## Loudguitars.com (Jan 29, 2011)

Could use a strap for her flameness!


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

I'm there too!!!The GuitarsCanada's straps are cool and comfortable....I have one for now....Another one would be cool!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm in. Definitely need a new strap that will do justice to my recently acquired Simon & Patrick Woodland Mini Jumbo.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Too many guitars, never enough straps. Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in. Never hurts to have another strap - who knows, maybe I'll even start playing standing up.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

corailz said:


> I'm there too!!!The GuitarsCanada's straps are cool and comfortable....I have one for now....Another one would be cool!


this ----^


----------



## Oakville Dave (May 30, 2008)

I'm in too!!!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I could use a different guitar strap. My daughter-in-law gave me a blue sparkle guitar strap for my red Epi Les Paul for Christmas a few years back. Yucky, but it's the thought that counts. Right?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Just being random!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

count me in! 
who knows? 
ya gotta play to win!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Blah blah-blah, blah blah-blah, blah.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm in.

I still use my GC coffee mug every day (when I'm in the office).

Rock on and good luck everybody!


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I would just love to get a new guitar strap...new amp, new pedals, new band _and _a new strap? Sounds like a perfect combination! Please count me in!

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm in, can always use another strap, give me an excuse to buy a guitar to go with it!

Regards


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't need another strap, but a Guitars Canada strap would be cool.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm in...still need a GC strap!
-Mikey


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I'm in, thanks GC.
good luck everyone!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

 I am so ill that if I laughed like that right now I would DIE...... BUT THEN I WOULD DIE LAUGHING!

Count me in the thread


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Count me in too. I love those GC contests!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Count me in, I am currently going strapless sigiifa


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm in on this one. Excellent strap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

count me in!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Strap me in!


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Strap would look pretty good on:


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Count me in please


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

HERE'S MY POST...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The answer is,.... *42*


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

OK, I'll post a few guitars I'm trying to decide on.

Godin Exit 22


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Godin xtsa


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Godin Icon III


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

J & D Tele


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dean Boca 12 String


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Godin Montreal


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

*I'm a couple short*

I'm a couple short. I thought I had a strap in every case, but it seems that my just-in-case strategy is a few straps of a full load.

So please - it would be great to win a GC Guitar Strap.

Thanks


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Focus..........focus............


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Post...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Strap me in Baby!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

This does not come to mind when thinking of strapping on a guitar!











/me hacks a lung laughing at the posts Fun Tread is Fun!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Just occurred to me: what exactly does the prize strap look like?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Well OK, strap me in too.......


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll need this strap to go with my new guitar.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm in!

10char


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

cool, GC just added me on twitter

y'all can add me on twitter too?

@marklxndr


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Just touching base again.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


>


Girls used to be hotter. These days, they're just skanky


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Ahhh but who has since compared to this maiden fair <3


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Ahhh but who has since compared to this maiden fair <3


I think I just booped in my pants.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just filled up my car with gas.sigiifa


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I just filled up my car with gas.sigiifa


You have gas?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Right now for one of those Godin's I posted yesterday.

What are they charging for a litre of gas down your way today? Are you guys up to $1.40 yet?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

It's between $1.35 and $1.39, so it's getting awfully close!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

$1.28 in these parts.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Alex Csank said:


> It's between $1.35 and $1.39, so it's getting awfully close!


Yowsa! That's as bad as a few years ago. It's $1.30 here. I guess that means that $0.49/litre is gone forever.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

contest closing in about 4 minutes


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

did I win yet?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Post number 43 is the winner


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Post number 43 is the winner


I think that was 'Laristotle'. Congratulations!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congrats!, Laristotle....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> count me in!


Congratulations, Laristotle.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAHA well done laristotle!!!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Way to go laristotle!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

good for you!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> The answer is,.... *42*


lol. close


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Well I'll be dipped in sheep ship!








Tnx GC!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> The answer is,.... *42*


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't seem to reply to your PM.
Keep getting the prompt 'message folder is full'.
I've deleted more than half.

*edit. never mind. had a brain fart.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

I received the strap in yesterday's mail. Thanks again.
Levi's eh!? Cool. Now .. which guitar to use it on.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I received the strap in yesterday's mail. Thanks again.
> Levi's eh!? Cool. Now .. which guitar to use it on.


The New one? ha ha


----------

